# UEFA Europa league 26 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 23, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Apr 22:05 Valencia CF - Atletico Madrid 1.95 3.50 3.75 +178  
26 Apr 22:05 Athletic Bilbao - Sporting Lisbon 1.62 3.90 5.25 +181


----------



## yanawang (Apr 26, 2012)

*UEFA Europe League*

which team will advance to next round, valencia CF vs. Atletico de Madrid.


----------



## bettingtipository (Apr 26, 2012)

*Betting Tips: Europa League Semi-final April 26*

Betting Tips / Predictions:

*Valencia vs Atletico Madrid: Betting Tip Analysis*
Valencia's 2 goals from the previous leg gave them some hope of reaching the final of the Europa League. Atletico Madrid will likely defend their 2 goal lead and play a conservative game. Valencia's recent home results will give them some much needed confidence, scoring 4 goals each. Their home record in this competition is equally good, but Atletico Madrid come into this game on an impressive 10 match winning streak. Valencia will need to score. They will attack, leaving them more open in the game. Madrid will play with caution, and hit them on the counter. Time will favor the visitors if Valencia do not score early. Vulnerabilities will show and with Falcao in hot form, you can expect Madrid to score at some point in the match. They might even win this leg.

*Asian Handicap Atletico Madrid +1/2*

*Athletic Bilbao vs Sporting Lisbon: Betting Tip Analysis*
Bilbao is my pick for the Championship. They have impressed so far coming into this stage of the competition, eliminating the likes of Manchester United and Schalke 04. Bilbao is strong on home soil. They need to overturn a 2-1 deficit from the first-leg and thus will seek to score. Bilbao is a team that can score. A 1-0 win is enough to see them through and set up an all Spanish final. Between the 2 sides, Bilbao has won all home games against Portuguese sides. Sporting, on the other hand has not win in 9 European games on Spanish soil. Sporting is not a bad team, but when you hit European form as Bilbao did, I would fancy them to go all the way and clinch the cup. A win most likely, therefore -1 is a safe bet.

*Asian Handicap Athletic Bilbao -1*


----------

